# Squalor N Sloth



## Neogodhobo (Dec 16, 2014)

(Cant find the Music section, looking for an Underground Music Album)

Hey guys, so these guys I know made a Music Album, its hobo related, and I know there isnt much around, but I lost mine in some squats many years ago... Recently found the album on the internet, on Myspace, about the only place where youl find the album im guessing ( if not, in the street ) 

It goes by the name of : Squalor N Sloth.... Maybe the best album of music I heard in my life... Im counting every underground and popular music in this statement... Well I recorded the album from my Speakers, to my cellphone but it would be nice to get the Album again. 
If anybody can help me get my hand on this album itd be great 

(feel free to move this thread anywhere it fits )


----------



## landpirate (Dec 16, 2014)

No problem Neogodhobo, I've moved it to the music section. Hopefully someone will be able to help you out.


----------

